# Happy Birthday Wormyt



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Today Is Your Birthday---Happy Birthday to You


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wormyt. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wormy-T!!!!!! Hope you get all that you wanted and more!!!! :devil:


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Have a Happy Birthday Wormy!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Trish! Get some pics of the cake! lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day WormyT...
Have a Great Day!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday Trish!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Girl


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day

How many times have you turned 21?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Wormy. Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Trish!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wormy!!!


----------



## vee-dub (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday! hope the great pumpkin is good to you


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hope you have a wonderful day! Happy Birthday WormyT!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

have a haunting birthday wormy!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wormy!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy birthday ,Wormyt, hope it's been a fantasitic day!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy, happy, joy, joy to you on your BD WormyT!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes. I had to work all day at Lowes on my birthday uggggggggg. Didnt even have a hot date LOL. I did go shopping at Big lots the day before and got me so cool new halloween things so that made for a good birthday to me. 48 now and counting ugggggggggggggg. Thanks again you all.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

happy b'day


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I keep forgetting we share a birthday...

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Is this a "celebrity birthday?"

Happy Birthday!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Trish!! You deserve the best I hope you get it!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya WormyT!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated Birthday! (Again, since I already wished ya one on the -L!)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Wormyt...here's a BIG FAT HAPPY BIRTHDAY to ya !!!


----------

